
Raindrop.io 4.0 – All in one bookmark manager become even better - johngreen
https://raindrop.io/4
======
johngreen
Last half of year we worked hard on next version of Raindrop.io. If you have
not used Raindrop.io for awhile it's time to try again!

In this release, we have improved the app in all respects:

\- Import now supports nested folders

\- Parser has been improved, now more accurately parse articles and links

\- Web app, desktop app and extension has been redesigned and now more
customizable: font size, ability to change the size of the card, cover, hide
or show the description of bookmarks and more

\- Themes (including dark)

\- Search is even smarter. It suggest filters depend on already entered
criteria and current collection

\- Nested collections now displayed as tree in sidebar

\- 3-panel interface to read, view and edit bookmarks without losing context

\- Favourite bookmarks

\- Improved batch functions including ability to transfer multiple bookmarks
at once

\- Fixed many bugs of previous version

Web App, Chrome, Firefox, Opera extension and Mac app has been updated.
Finally Windows users can also take advantage of our application.

------
SnaKeZ
[https://raindrop.io/static/pro](https://raindrop.io/static/pro)

I see labels like "proTitle", "proTitleD", "proTitleDD", ect...

Edit: seems ok right now

------
falloutx
I bought the Pro Version last month. Haven't really got to test this a lot,
but the interface is nice enough to make me shift from other really shitty
bookmarking apps.

------
pritambarhate
The site breaks on safari for iPad. iOS 9.2

~~~
johngreen
Thank you! Fixed

